# About gumtree



## aghu (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,

After preparing and posting my AD, it said that it may take some time until my ad become visible. But it newer appears, i'm sending messages via the message facility at the right side of the page, but it seems my messages can't reach to anyone. Can this site be used from outside Avustralia, or am I struggling in vain? (I marked my address as "airport"  I'm in Turkey now.

Thanks


----------



## sugars888 (Feb 1, 2014)

No it cannot. I am in the same position as you. I was told the best way is to rent a temporary accommodation and get help from you university in finding a place. I am renting at $50 per night.


----------

